# Qmail-scanner doesn't  work with SpamAssassin !

## Svetoslav1912

Hello everybody,

I've tried to get  both spamassassin 3.2.3 and Qmail-scanner 2.01 worked, but without any success   :Sad:  for 2 days !

I followed this guide : http://gentoo-wiki.com/QmailRocksOnGentoo  and many like this one.

First,  the installation of the  Spammassassin :

After emerge /USE="berkdb qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -mysql -postgres -sqlite -tools"/  

I got some errors with plugins: 

```
spamd[11422]: check: no loaded plugin implements 'check_main': cannot scan! at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/PerMsgStatus.pm line 165.

Aug 26 22:57:53  rc-scripts: Failed to start spamd
```

Then, I've just comment these lines of /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/PerMsgStatus.pm:

```
  

  if (!$self->{main}->call_plugins ("check_main", { permsgstatus => $self }))

  {

    # did anything happen?  if not, this is fatal

    if (!$self->{main}->have_plugin("check_main")) {

      die "check: no loaded plugin implements 'check_main': cannot scan!";

    }

  }
```

Then,   spamd was up but I received these errors while spamd was starting:

```

etc/init.d/spamd start

config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": bayes_auto_learn_threshold_nonspam 1

Aug 26 23:19:08 Delta spamd[12607]: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": bayes_auto_learn_threshold_spam 14.00

Aug 26 23:19:08 Delta spamd[12607]: config: dcc_dccifd_path "/usr/sbin/dccifd" isn't a socket

Aug 26 23:19:08 Delta spamd[12607]: config: SpamAssassin failed to parse line, "/usr/sbin/dccifd" is not valid for "dcc_dccifd_path", skipping: dcc_dccifd_path /usr/sbin/dccifd

spamd: server started on port 783/tcp (running version 3.2.3-gr0)

Aug 26 23:08:30 Delta spamd[11899]: spamd: server pid: 11899

Aug 26 23:08:30 Delta spamd[11899]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 11903

Aug 26 23:08:30 Delta spamd[11899]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 11904

Aug 26 23:08:30 Delta spamd[11899]: prefork: child states: II

```

```
ps -Aef |grep spamd

root     12609     1  0 23:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/spamd -d -r /var/run/spamd.pid -c --siteconfigpath=/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

root     12613 12609  0 23:19 ?        00:00:00 spamd child

root     12614 12609  0 23:19 ?        00:00:00 spamd child

root     12948 10157  0 23:29 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto spamd

```

my local.cf is:

```

loadplugin     Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC

loadplugin     Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor

loadplugin     Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2

loadplugin     Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF

###########################################################################

required_score 10 #6

skip_rbl_checks 0

rbl_timeout 5 # default 15 secs

rewrite_header subject *****SPAM*****

score PYZOR_CHECK 1

score RCVD_IN_BL_SPAMCOP_NET 2.0

######################

report_safe 1

######################

use_bayes 1

bayes_path /etc/mail/spamassassin/bayes

bayes_file_mode 0770

bayes_auto_learn 1

bayes_min_ham_num 400

bayes_min_spam_num 400

bayes_learn_during_report 1

bayes_use_hapaxes 1

bayes_auto_learn_threshold_nonspam 1

bayes_auto_learn_threshold_spam 14.00

bayes_ignore_header X-Bogosity

bayes_ignore_header X-Spam-Flag

bayes_ignore_header X-Spam-Status

# Razor

use_razor2 1

razor_config /etc/mail/spamassassin/.razor/razor-agent.conf

# DCC

use_dcc 1

dcc_home /var/dcc

dcc_path /usr/bin/dccproc

dcc_dccifd_path /usr/sbin/dccifd

#ddc_add_header 1 # optional

dcc_timeout 15 # optional, default 10 seconds

# Pyzor

use_pyzor 1

pyzor_path /usr/bin/pyzor

#pyzor_add_header 1 # optional

pyzor_timeout 15 # optional, default 10 seconds

clear_headers

add_header all Level _STARS(*)_

add_header all Score _HITS_

add_header all Flag _YESNO_

remove_header all Report

autolearn=_AUTOLEARN_ version=_VERSION_"

#add_header all Hammy "_HAMMYTOKENS(2,short)_"

```

Here is my spamd.conf:

```
spamd_enable="YES"

SPAMD_OPTS="-c --siteconfigpath=/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf"

PIDFILE="/var/run/spamd.pid"
```

The Installation of qmail-scanner

After this I started with emerging of Qmail-scanner /USE="spamassassin"/  ,  and I received :

```
Searching ............ 

Something like spamc for SpamAssassin detected - but not correctly installed 

(didn't include a "X-Spam-Status" line in output). 

Please read Q-S FAQ if you want it - especially check that spamd daemon 

is running. Ignoring... 
```

If the grep succeeds, my SpamAssassin setup is deemed okay. If not, SpamAssassin will not be used at all in Qmail Scanner, even though it's installed and functioning.

So I asked, and asked about this  Mr Google and here:  http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/IntegratedInQmailWithQmailScanner

I learned that maybe the problem is connected with this command during the qmail-scanner configure step:spamc-nasty.eml

I removed these lines :

```
dodoc spamc-nice.eml

dodoc spamc-nasty.eml
```

 from qmail-scanner-2.01.ebuild 

But after reemerging I got the same result   :Sad: 

I even tried to add whitelist_from jhaar @users. sourceforge.net in my local.cf like this guy said http://geekinfo.net/article.php?story=20041205190558779    -without success  :Sad: 

Otherwise  Qmail-scanner works and scanned my emails:

```

Received: from 88.254.124.102 by #### (envelope-from <mertcanfoley@ruwatch.de>, uid 201) with qmail-scanner-2.01st 

 (clamdscan: 0.91.2/4067. perlscan: 2.01st.
```

, but what about thousand and thousand spams that comming in my server?

Where is my mistake? Am I go wrong with something?

Thank you

----------

## steveb

I think you need to emerge mail-filter/dcc.

// SteveB

----------

## Svetoslav1912

I've already installed dcc  :Sad: 

I havemail-filter/dcc-1.3.55  USE="-ipv6 -rrdtool" 0 kB

----------

## steveb

Can you just start SA or does that bark as well? Can you please revert the patch/change you have done to PerMsgStatus.pm?

// SteveB

----------

## Svetoslav1912

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Can you just start SA or does that bark as well? Can you please revert the patch/change you have done to PerMsgStatus.pm?
> 
> // SteveB

 

Yes, I can start SA, but it generates some errors:

```
  * Stopping spamd ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting spamd ...

[16938] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": bayes_auto_learn_threshold_nonspam 1

[16938] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": bayes_auto_learn_threshold_spam 14.00

[16938] info: config: dcc_dccifd_path "/usr/sbin/dccifd" isn't a socket

[16938] info: config: SpamAssassin failed to parse line, "/usr/sbin/dccifd" is not valid for "dcc_dccifd_path", skipping: dcc_dccifd_path /usr/sbin/dccifd

[16938] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": bayes_auto_learn_threshold_nonspam 1

[16938] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": bayes_auto_learn_threshold_spam 14.00

[16938] info: config: dcc_dccifd_path "/usr/sbin/dccifd" isn't a socket

[16938] info: config: SpamAssassin failed to parse line, "/usr/sbin/dccifd" is not valid for "dcc_dccifd_path", skipping: dcc_dccifd_path /usr/sbin/dc  [ ok ]

ps -aef |grep spamd

root     16940     1  0 11:15 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/spamd -d -r /var/run/spamd.pid -c --siteconfigpath=/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

root     16944 16940  0 11:15 ?        00:00:00 spamd child

root     16945 16940  0 11:15 ?        00:00:00 spamd child

root     16996 15794  0 11:16 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto spamd

and log wrote:

spamd: server started on port 783/tcp (running version 3.2.1-gr1)

Aug 28 11:15:42 Delta spamd[16940]: spamd: server pid: 16940

Aug 28 11:15:42 Delta spamd[16940]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 16944

Aug 28 11:15:42 Delta spamd[16940]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 16945

Aug 28 11:15:42 Delta spamd[16940]: prefork: child states: II

```

To get spamd worked /or to start clamd only  :Smile:   /  I commented  these lines in /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/PerMsgStatus.pm:

```
 from line 160 till line 166 

 #if (!$self->{main}->call_plugins ("check_main", { permsgstatus => $self })) 

  #{ 

    # did anything happen?  if not, this is fatal 

   # if (!$self->{main}->have_plugin("check_main")) { 

     # die "check: no loaded plugin implements 'check_main': cannot scan!"; 

    #} 

 # }

```

Last edited by Svetoslav1912 on Tue Aug 28, 2007 8:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Svetoslav1912

Also I checked my make.conf 

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

USE="apache2 pam tcpd ssl -ipv6 -kde -dvd -alsa maildir valias vhosts imap authdaemond -selinux cdr mc samba -mysql perl php svga tcpd truetype -X xv zlib"

MAIL_VHOSTS="host1,host2,host3"

```

and I've removed ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" from my make.conf  / Thanks Uvigii/ 

and reemerge SpamAssassin   [ebuild     UD] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.1-r1 [3.2.3] USE="berkdb qmail ssl -doc -ipv6 -ldap -mysql -postgres -sqlite -tools" 959 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 959 kB

and X-Qmail-Scanner-1.25st  as well

But the problem is the same  ...

----------

## steveb

It looks that SA does not like the following entries in local.cf:

```
bayes_auto_learn_threshold_nonspam 1

bayes_auto_learn_threshold_spam 14.00

dcc_dccifd_path
```

Could you try to put local.cf back to the original state? And the change to /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/PerMsgStatus.pm is not needed! It should work with the original code. Put it back to the original state. Or are you going to change ever error condition in the Perl code you find? Not liking the error and then commenting it out will not solve the real problem. Sorry to say that. Fix the config and don't change the code checking for errors.

// SteveB

----------

## Svetoslav1912

O.K.. I returned back the code in /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/PerMsgStatus.pm line 164 and the logger returns :

```

 spamd[29039]: check: no loaded plugin implements 'check_main': cannot scan! at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/PerMsgStatus.pm line 164.

Aug 31 11:57:18 Delta rc-scripts: Failed to start spamd 
```

Also, I rewrote the original conf file of local.cf :

```
# SpamAssassin config file for version 3.x

required_score           5.0

# Encapsulate spam in an attachment (0=no, 1=yes, 2=safe)

report_safe             1

# Enable the Bayes system

use_bayes               0

# Enable Bayes auto-learning

bayes_auto_learn              0

# Enable or disable network checks

skip_rbl_checks         0

use_razor2              1

use_dcc                 1

use_pyzor               1

# Mail using languages used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

# - bulgarian

ok_languages            bg

# Mail using locales used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

ok_locales              all

```

And the result:

```
* Starting spamd ...

[29683] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": use_razor2 1

[29683] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": use_dcc 1

[29683] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": use_pyzor 1

[29683] info: config: failed to parse, now a plugin, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": ok_languages bg

[29683] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": use_razor2 1

[29683] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": use_dcc 1

[29683] info: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": use_pyzor 1

[29683] info: config: failed to parse, now a plugin, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": ok_languages bg

 * Failed to start spamd         
```

I think the problem is situated in not loading plugins . 

My v320.pre  in /etc/mail/Spammassasin has:

```

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Bayes

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::BodyEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTMLEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HeaderEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WLBLEval

```

Any Ideas?

Thank you

----------

## steveb

Please disable more stuff in local.cf:

```
# SpamAssassin config file for version 3.x

required_score         5.0

# Encapsulate spam in an attachment (0=no, 1=yes, 2=safe)

report_safe         1

# Enable the Bayes system

use_bayes            0

# Enable Bayes auto-learning

bayes_auto_learn      0

# Enable or disable network checks

skip_rbl_checks      0

use_razor2         0

use_dcc            0

use_pyzor            0

# Mail using languages used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

# - bulgarian

ok_languages         bg

# Mail using locales used in these country codes will not be marked

# as being possibly spam in a foreign language.

ok_locales         all
```

Does that work?

Please post the output of:

```
grep -v "^[\t ]*$\|^[\t ]*#" /etc/mail/spamassassin/*.pre
```

// SteveB

----------

## Svetoslav1912

I disabled almost everything in local.cf...

When I tried to start spamd , I saw :

```
spamd[1056]: logger: removing stderr method

Sep  3 09:47:05  spamd[1058]: check: no loaded plugin implements 'check_main': cannot scan! at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Mail/SpamAssassin/PerMsgStatus.pm line 164.

Sep  3 09:47:05  rc-scripts: Failed to start spamd
```

And  here is my .pre conf :

```
grep -v "^[\t ]*$\|^[\t ]*#" /etc/mail/spamassassin/*.pre

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTTPSMismatch

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDetail

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Bayes

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::BodyEval

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTMLEval

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HeaderEval

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEEval

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayEval

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIEval

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WLBLEval

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::VBounce

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre:loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ImageInfo

```

----------

## Svetoslav1912

Here is my spam's debug log

spamassassin --lint -D says:

```

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[19505] dbg: razor2: local tests only, skipping Razor

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop from @INC

[19505] dbg: reporter: local tests only, disabling SpamCop

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTTPSMismatch from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDetail from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Bayes from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::BodyEval from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTMLEval from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HeaderEval from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEEval from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayEval from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIEval from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WLBLEval from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::VBounce from @INC

[19505] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ImageInfo from @INC

[19505] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_22B61 merged duplicates: __XM_OL_A842E

[19505] dbg: rules: PREVENT_NONDELIVERY merged duplicates: SARE_HEAD_HDR_PREVNDR

[19505] dbg: rules: __ZMIRASSISMUS_45 merged duplicates: __ZMIRASSISMUS_46

[19505] dbg: rules: __SARE_HEAD_HDR_IDKEY merged duplicates: SARE_HEAD_HDR_XIDKEY

[19505] dbg: rules: __SARE_BODY_BLANKS_5_100 merged duplicates: __SARE_BODY_BLNK_5_100

[19505] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_07794 merged duplicates: __XM_OL_25340 __XM_OL_3857F __XM_OL_4F240 __XM_OL_58CB5 __XM_OL_6554A __XM_OL_812FF __XM_OL_C65FA __XM_OL_CF0C0 __XM_OL_F475E __XM_OL_F6D01

[19505] dbg: rules: FU_UKGEOCITIES merged duplicates: __SARE_SPEC_XX2GEOCIT

[19505] dbg: rules: FB_FAKE_NUMBERS merged duplicates: SARE_OBFU_NUMBERS

[19505] dbg: rules: FH_MSGID_01C67 merged duplicates: __MSGID_VGA

[19505] dbg: rules: FS_NEW_SOFT_UPLOAD merged duplicates: HS_SUBJ_NEW_SOFTWARE

[19505] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_5E7ED merged duplicates: __XM_OL_D03AB

[19505] dbg: rules: SARE_HEAD_ORG_ELITEACT merged duplicates: SARE_SUB_2UNDERSCORES SARE_SUB_6_FIG_INC SARE_SUB_ACCENT_CHAR SARE_SUB_ACCT_UPD SARE_SUB_ACTION_OB SARE_SUB_ADV_DB SARE_SUB_ADV_SEARCH SARE_SUB_AGING SARE_SUB_ALL_LEAD SARE_SUB_AM_MED_DICT SARE_SUB_ASSIST SARE_SUB_AS_LOW_AS SARE_SUB_BETTER_DEAL SARE_SUB_BETTER_OB2 SARE_SUB_BIGGER SARE_SUB_BIGGER_OB SARE_SUB_BOOST SARE_SUB_BOOST_OB SARE_SUB_BREAKTHRU SARE_SUB_BREAKTHRU_OB SARE_SUB_BULK_EMAIL SARE_SUB_BUY_CHEAP SARE_SUB_BUY_OB SARE_SUB_BUY_OB1 SARE_SUB_CALL_NOW SARE_SUB_CARD_BILLED SARE_SUB_CAR_INSURANCE SARE_SUB_CASINO_OB SARE_SUB_CHANGE_LIFE SARE_SUB_CHARGE_OB SARE_SUB_CHEAP_OB SARE_SUB_COMM_MAILERS SARE_SUB_CONFIDENTIAL SARE_SUB_CONFID_OB SARE_SUB_CONSULTATION SARE_SUB_CONSULTN_OB SARE_SUB_CURRENT_NEWS SARE_SUB_DBL_MEDICTN SARE_SUB_DBL_PHARM SARE_SUB_DEBT SARE_SUB_DEBTS_COURT SARE_SUB_DOLLARS SARE_SUB_DOWNLOAD_OB SARE_SUB_EBAY_OB SARE_SUB_EXPIRED SARE_SUB_FORECLOSURE SARE_SUB_FOREVER SARE_SUB_FOR_WOMEN SARE_SUB_FREE_BANG SARE_SUB_FREE_SAMPLE SARE_SUB_GAPPY_3 SARE_SUB_GAPPY_4 SARE_SUB_GAPPY_5 SARE_SUB_GAPPY_6 SARE_SUB_GROW_BUSINESS SARE_SUB_HARD_OB SARE_SUB_HOMEOWNER_OB SARE_SUB_HOT_PROFITS SARE_SUB_INCHES SARE_SUB_INC_ONLINE SARE_SUB_INEXPEN SARE_SUB_INKJET SARE_SUB_INKJET_OB SARE_SUB_INVESTMENTS SARE_SUB_INVESTORS SARE_SUB_JOB SARE_SUB_LEAD_PUNCT SARE_SUB_LEGAL_ORDIN SARE_SUB_LINES_CREDIT SARE_SUB_LONG_SUBJ_140 SARE_SUB_LONG_SUBJ_170 SARE_SUB_LOSE_OB SARE_SUB_LOSE_PCT1 SARE_SUB_LOSE_PCT2 SARE_SUB_LOTS_PUNC_21 SARE_SUB_LOTS_PUNC_26 SARE_SUB_MED_USE SARE_SUB_MENS_HEALTH SARE_SUB_MINUTES SARE_SUB_MISC_1 SARE_SUB_MORTGAGE SARE_SUB_MORTGAGE_OB SARE_SUB_MOVE_OB SARE_SUB_MSGSUB SARE_SUB_NEXT_DOOR SARE_SUB_NOW_TIME SARE_SUB_OBFU_V SARE_SUB_ODDWORD_G SARE_SUB_ODDWORD_I SARE_SUB_ODDWORD_P SARE_SUB_ODDWORD_Q SARE_SUB_ODDWORD_U SARE_SUB_ONLINE_OB SARE_SUB_ORIG_SOFT SARE_SUB_ORIG_SOFT_OB SARE_SUB_PAREN_NUM2 SARE_SUB_PENIS_OB SARE_SUB_PERFECTLY SARE_SUB_PERS_KNOW SARE_SUB_PHOTOS_OB SARE_SUB_PHYSICIAN SARE_SUB_PHYSICIAN_OB SARE_SUB_PLEASE_OB SARE_SUB_PORN_WORD10 SARE_SUB_RAND_LETTRS5 SARE_SUB_RAND_UC SARE_SUB_REAL_OB SARE_SUB_SEXY SARE_SUB_SEX_EXP_GAP SARE_SUB_SION_OB SARE_SUB_STRETCH_MARK SARE_SUB_STRONG SARE_SUB_STRONG_OB SARE_SUB_SW_ON_CD SARE_SUB_TAXES SARE_SUB_TION_OB SARE_SUB_TONER SARE_SUB_VIDEO_OB SARE_SUB_VIRUSQ SARE_SUB_WEBMASTER2 SARE_SUB_WINNER SARE_SUB_WP_OFFICE SARE_SUB_YOUNGER SARE_SUB_YOUNGER_OB SARE_SUB_YOUR_LISTING SARE_SUB_YOUR_WOMAN

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_22B61 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_4F240 __MO_OL_ADFF7

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_812FF merged duplicates: __MO_OL_BC7E6

[19505] dbg: rules: __SARE_HEAD_FALSE merged duplicates: __SARE_SUB_FALSE

[19505] dbg: rules: VIRUS_WARNING128 merged duplicates: __VBOUNCE_MMS

[19505] dbg: rules: SARE_SUBJ_SLUT merged duplicates: __FPS_SLUT

[19505] dbg: rules: __FVGT_RAPE merged duplicates: __WORD_RAPED

[19505] dbg: rules: VIRUS_WARNING123 merged duplicates: VIRUS_WARNING37

[19505] dbg: rules: SARE_USERAG_BAT merged duplicates: __SARE_HEAD_MAIL_BAT2

[19505] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_C7C33 merged duplicates: __XM_OL_C9068 __XM_OL_EF20B

[19505] dbg: rules: __FH_RCV_53 merged duplicates: __RCVD_53

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_72641 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_A842E

[19505] dbg: rules: SARE_OBFU_AFFORD merged duplicates: SARE_OBFU_AMP SARE_OBFU_BETTER_SUB SARE_OBFU_CARTRDGE_SUB SARE_OBFU_OBLIGATION SARE_OBFU_SEX_SPL SARE_OBFU_TBL_05 SARE_URI_AFF_DIG SARE_URI_CAMPAIGNID SARE_URI_CASINO SARE_URI_DIET SARE_URI_DIG_LET_PIC SARE_URI_DOM_ENDU SARE_URI_H0 SARE_URI_HARRYDAV SARE_URI_HOUSE SARE_URI_IPPORT3333 SARE_URI_MIXED_CASE SARE_URI_MRTG SARE_URI_OC SARE_URI_OPTOUT SARE_URI_P8 SARE_URI_PORTD4 SARE_URI_REFID2 SARE_URI_REFID3 SARE_URI_SHARE_DIG SARE_URI_SIXCAPS SARE_URI_SQUARE SARE_URI_SUCCEZZ

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_5E7ED merged duplicates: __MO_OL_C7C33

[19505] dbg: rules: VIRUS_WARNING103 merged duplicates: VIRUS_WARNING52

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_4BF4C merged duplicates: __MO_OL_F6D01

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_07794 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_8627E __MO_OL_F3B05

[19505] dbg: rules: SARE_SPOOF_COM2OTH merged duplicates: SPOOF_COM2COM

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_9B90B merged duplicates: __MO_OL_C65FA

[19505] dbg: rules: SARE_HEAD_HDR_XRMDTXT merged duplicates: __SARE_HEAD_HDR_RMDB

[19505] dbg: rules: __FH_FRM_53 merged duplicates: __FROM_53

[19505] dbg: rules: FH_HELO_GMAILSMTP merged duplicates: SARE_HELO_GMAILSMTP

[19505] dbg: rules: __FH_HAS_XMSMAIL merged duplicates: __HAS_MSMAIL_PRI

[19505] dbg: rules: KAM_STOCKOTC merged duplicates: KAM_STOCKTIP15 KAM_STOCKTIP20 KAM_STOCKTIP21 KAM_STOCKTIP4 KAM_STOCKTIP6

[19505] dbg: rules: __XM_OL_015D5 merged duplicates: __XM_OL_4BF4C __XM_OL_4EEDB __XM_OL_5B79A __XM_OL_9B90B __XM_OL_ADFF7 __XM_OL_B30D1 __XM_OL_B4B40 __XM_OL_BC7E6 __XM_OL_F3B05 __XM_OL_FF5C8

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_91287 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_B30D1 __MO_OL_CF0C0

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_015D5 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_6554A

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_25340 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_4EEDB __MO_OL_7533E

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_58CB5 merged duplicates: __MO_OL_B4B40

[19505] dbg: rules: __DOS_HAS_ANY_URI merged duplicates: __HAS_ANY_URI __SARE_URI_ANY

[19505] dbg: rules: SARE_BOUNDARY_02 merged duplicates: SARE_BOUNDARY_ANYDIG SARE_BOUNDARY_D11 SARE_BOUNDARY_D8 SARE_BOUNDARY_MULTB SARE_CONTENT_BITBITNUM SARE_FREE_WEBM_CZSEZNA SARE_FREE_WEBM_USACOPS SARE_FROM_AMERICA SARE_FROM_DEBT SARE_FROM_DVDCOPY SARE_FROM_MULTI_DASH SARE_FROM_NUM_9DIG SARE_FROM_PRINTER SARE_FROM_QUOTE SARE_FROM_SPACE2 SARE_FROM_SPAM_CHAR0 SARE_FROM_SPAM_DOMN0 SARE_FROM_SPAM_NAME2 SARE_FROM_SPAM_WORD0 SARE_FROM_SUPPORT_DIG SARE_FROM_UK2NET2 SARE_FROM_VIRUS1 SARE_FROM_WSJ SARE_HEAD_8BIT_NOSPM SARE_HEAD_8BIT_SPAM SARE_HEAD_BDY_BOUNCES SARE_HEAD_DATE18 SARE_HEAD_DATE_5L SARE_HEAD_DATE_RNDDATE SARE_HEAD_HDR_ALTREC SARE_HEAD_HDR_AUTSUBD SARE_HEAD_HDR_CONVER SARE_HEAD_HDR_JLH SARE_HEAD_HDR_MSGTYPE SARE_HEAD_HDR_NLETRID SARE_HEAD_HDR_PID SARE_HEAD_HDR_RTNPATH SARE_HEAD_HDR_X400RCV SARE_HEAD_HDR_XACWGHT SARE_HEAD_HDR_XAR SARE_HEAD_HDR_XAUTOGN SARE_HEAD_HDR_XBBOUNC SARE_HEAD_HDR_XBNCETR SARE_HEAD_HDR_XCCDIAG SARE_HEAD_HDR_XCNDINF SARE_HEAD_HDR_XCONTAC SARE_HEAD_HDR_XEMGBMS SARE_HEAD_HDR_XENVID SARE_HEAD_HDR_XGMAILA SARE_HEAD_HDR_XIDSRVR SARE_HEAD_HDR_XLEGAL2 SARE_HEAD_HDR_XLEGAL4 SARE_HEAD_HDR_XLISTAD SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMAILTH SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMCAVTP SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMEBDOM SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMLFILT SARE_HEAD_HDR_XNOSPAM SARE_HEAD_HDR_XRIPE SARE_HEAD_HDR_XSAFMMI SARE_HEAD_HDR_XSMTPSV SARE_HEAD_HDR_XUMAIL SARE_HEAD_HDR_XUNOLOOK SARE_HEAD_HDR_XWTID SARE_HEAD_HDR_XWTVERS SARE_HEAD_MSMPR_RNDSTR SARE_HEAD_ORIG_RECIP SARE_HEAD_THRD_ALNUM SARE_HEAD_XCANIT1 SARE_HEAD_XCANIT2 SARE_HEAD_XCOM_RFCMIN SARE_HEAD_XM4 SARE_HEAD_XMF_AUTHSNDR SARE_HEAD_XWORD SARE_HELO_MAIL SARE_HELO_MAILUSER SARE_HELO_SERVER SARE_HTML_ALT_WAIT1 SARE_HTML_ALT_WAIT2 SARE_HTML_A_NULL SARE_HTML_BADOPEN SARE_HTML_BAD_FG_CLR SARE_HTML_BR_MANY SARE_HTML_COLOR_B SARE_HTML_COLOR_NWHT3 SARE_HTML_EHTML_OBFU SARE_HTML_FONT_INVIS2 SARE_HTML_FSIZE_1ALL SARE_HTML_GIF_DIM SARE_HTML_H2_CLK SARE_HTML_HEAD_AFFIL SARE_HTML_HTML_AFTER SARE_HTML_HTML_DBL SARE_HTML_INV_TAGA SARE_HTML_JSCRIPT_ENC SARE_HTML_JVS_HREF SARE_HTML_LEAKTHRU1 SARE_HTML_LEAKTHRU2 SARE_HTML_MANY_BR10 SARE_HTML_NO_BODY SARE_HTML_NO_HTML1 SARE_HTML_ONE_LINE2 SARE_HTML_ONE_LINE3 SARE_HTML_POB1200 SARE_HTML_P_JUSTIFY SARE_HTML_TITLE_MNY SARE_HTML_URI_2SLASH SARE_HTML_URI_AXEL SARE_HTML_URI_BADQRY SARE_HTML_URI_BUG SARE_HTML_URI_DEFASP SARE_HTML_URI_FORMPHP SARE_HTML_URI_HIDADD SARE_HTML_URI_HREF SARE_HTML_URI_LOGOGEN SARE_HTML_URI_MANYP2 SARE_HTML_URI_MANYP3 SARE_HTML_URI_NUMPHP3 SARE_HTML_URI_OBFU4 SARE_HTML_URI_OBFU4a SARE_HTML_URI_OC SARE_HTML_URI_OFF SARE_HTML_URI_REFID SARE_HTML_URI_RID SARE_HTML_URI_RM SARE_HTML_USL_B7 SARE_HTML_USL_B9 SARE_HTML_USL_MULT SARE_MSGID_06D6 SARE_MSGID_2KDD SARE_MSGID_DBL_AT SARE_MSGID_EMPTY SARE_MSGID_HEX30 SARE_MSGID_LONG SARE_MSGID_LONG35 SARE_MSGID_LONG40 SARE_MSGID_LONG55 SARE_MSGID_LONG65 SARE_MSGID_LONG75 SARE_MSGID_SPAM_DOMN0 SARE_MSGID_SUSP2 SARE_MULT_RATW_02 SARE_MULT_RATW_03 SARE_MULT_SEXCLUB SARE_MULT_SUBJ SARE_MULT_VIA_FWCATS SARE_PHISH_HTML_01 SARE_RECV_CHAR_CARAT SARE_RECV_FREESERVE SARE_RECV_IP_004078 SARE_RECV_IP_038112147 SARE_RECV_IP_062023 SARE_RECV_IP_063106130 SARE_RECV_IP_064034 SARE_RECV_IP_064069032 SARE_RECV_IP_064080 SARE_RECV_IP_064192082 SARE_RECV_IP_064192191 SARE_RECV_IP_065205157 SARE_RECV_IP_066063 SARE_RECV_IP_066111 SARE_RECV_IP_066114a SARE_RECV_IP_066114b SARE_RECV_IP_066159017 SARE_RECV_IP_066248154 SARE_RECV_IP_069060122 SARE_RECV_IP_070096177 SARE_RECV_IP_071004246 SARE_RECV_IP_080178 SARE_RECV_IP_081019 SARE_RECV_IP_195229 SARE_RECV_IP_206248152 SARE_RECV_IP_207182 SARE_RECV_IP_208048182 SARE_RECV_IP_209190 SARE_RECV_IP_211049 SARE_RECV_IP_212164 SARE_RECV_IP_216055133 SARE_RECV_IP_222126 SARE_RECV_ISWEST SARE_RECV_LOCALHOST SARE_RECV_RANDOM SARE_RECV_RND_DATE SARE_RECV_RND_NUMBER SARE_RECV_SPAM_DOMN3 SARE_RECV_SPAM_DOMN81 SARE_RECV_SPAM_NAME0 SARE_RECV_SUSP_2 SARE_RECV_SUSP_3 SARE_RECV_TRADVALUES SARE_RECV_VIPLIST SARE_RECV_XACTRIX SARE_REPLY_SPAMWORD0 SARE_REPLY_XACTRIX SARE_TOCC_BCC_MANY SARE_TOCC_COMBO1 SARE_USERAG_Dig SARE_XMAIL_DIRUNIV SARE_XMAIL_GDI SARE_XMAIL_GOMAIL SARE_XMAIL_INTERMED SARE_XMAIL_LEO SARE_XMAIL_PHPBulkEmai SARE_XMAIL_SUSP3 SARE_XMAIL_TOLMAIL SARE_XMAIL_XMAIL

[19505] dbg: rules: VIRUS_WARNING107 merged duplicates: __VBOUNCE_AV_RESULTS

[19505] dbg: rules: ZMIvirSobY_SUB32 merged duplicates: ZMIvirSobY_SUB41 ZMIvirSobY_SUB42

[19505] dbg: rules: __MO_OL_F475E merged duplicates: __MO_OL_FF5C8

[19505] dbg: conf: finish parsing

[19505] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x91f02bc) implements 'finish_parsing_end', priority 0

[19505] dbg: replacetags: replacing tags

[19505] dbg: replacetags: done replacing tags

[19505] dbg: bayes: no dbs present, cannot tie DB R/O: /root/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[19505] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.

[19505] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[19505] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[19505] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[19505] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[19505] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval=HASH(0x9266e00) implements 'check_start', priority 0

[19505] dbg: bayes: no dbs present, cannot tie DB R/O: /root/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[19505] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check=HASH(0x92461d0) implements 'check_main', priority 0

[19505] dbg: conf: trusted_networks are not configured; it is recommended that you configure trusted_networks manually

[19505] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Trusted:

[19505] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Untrusted:

[19505] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Internal:

[19505] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-External:

[19505] dbg: message: no encoding detected

[19505] dbg: rules: local tests only, ignoring RBL eval

[19505] dbg: check: running tests for priority: -1000

[19505] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[19505] dbg: eval: all '*From' addrs: ignore@compiling.spamassassin.taint.org

[19505] dbg: eval: all '*To' addrs:

[19505] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[19505] dbg: check: running tests for priority: -950

[19505] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[19505] dbg: check: running tests for priority: -900

[19505] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[19505] dbg: check: running tests for priority: -400

[19505] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[19505] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 0

[19505] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[19505] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MISSING_REF ======> got hit: "UNSET"

[19505] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSOE_MID_WRONG_CASE ======> got hit: "

[19505] dbg: rules: Message-Id: "

[19505] dbg: rules: ran header rule MISSING_DATE ======> got hit: "UNSET"

[19505] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SARE_WHITELIST_FLAG ======> got hit: "i"

[19505] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_HOST ======> got hit: "@lint_rules>"

[19505] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_DIGITS ======> got hit: "1188889724"

[19505] dbg: rules: ran header rule __HAS_MSGID ======> got hit: "<"

[19505] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SANE_MSGID ======> got hit: "<1188889724@lint_rules>

[19505] dbg: rules: "

[19505] dbg: rules: ran eval rule NO_RELAYS ======> got hit (1)

[19505] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __UNUSABLE_MSGID ======> got hit (1)

[19505] dbg: rules: ran eval rule MISSING_HEADERS ======> got hit (1)

[19505] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[19505] dbg: rules: ran body rule __NONEMPTY_BODY ======> got hit: "I"

[19505] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[19505] dbg: https_http_mismatch: anchors 0

[19505] dbg: eval: stock info total: 0

[19505] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[19505] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 500

[19505] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=1.899

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test DIGEST_MULTIPLE has undefined dependency 'DCC_CHECK'

[19505] info: rules: meta test FM_DDDD_TIMES_2 has dependency 'FH_HOST_EQ_D_D_D_D' with a zero score

[19505] info: rules: meta test FM_SEX_HOSTDDDD has dependency 'FH_HOST_EQ_D_D_D_D' with a zero score

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_SUBJ_RAND has undefined dependency 'SARE_XMAIL_SUSP2'

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_SUBJ_RAND has undefined dependency 'SARE_HEAD_XAUTH_WARN'

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_SUBJ_RAND has undefined dependency 'X_AUTH_WARN_FAKED'

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_MKSHRT'

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_GT'

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_TINY'

[19505] info: rules: meta test HS_PHARMA_1 has dependency 'HS_SUBJ_ONLINE_PHARMACEUTICAL' with a zero score

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test VIRUS_WARNING_DOOM_BNC has undefined dependency 'VIRUS_WARNING_MYDOOM4'

[19505] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_OBFU_CIALIS has undefined dependency 'SARE_OBFU_CIALIS2'

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[19505] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 1000

[19505] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=4.205

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=4.205

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=4.205

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=4.205

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=4.205

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[19505] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=4.205

[19505] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[19505] dbg: check: is spam? score=4.205 required=7

[19505] dbg: check: tests=MISSING_DATE,MISSING_HEADERS,MISSING_SUBJECT,NO_RECEIVED,NO_RELAYS

[19505] dbg: check: subtests=__HAS_MSGID,__MISSING_REF,__MSGID_OK_DIGITS,__MSGID_OK_HOST,__MSOE_MID_WRONG_CASE,__NONEMPTY_BODY,__SANE_MSGID,__SARE_WHITELIST_FLAG,__UNUSABLE_MSGID

Delta bin #

```

----------

## Svetoslav1912

Any idea? Is this a bug of Spamassassin ?

----------

## Svetoslav1912

Do you have any ideas?

I'll  install all them again.

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

same problem here, instead in a working box copy I can read

```

[1606] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval=HASH(0x439ea50) implements 'check_start', priority 0

[1606] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check=HASH(0x43298c0) implements 'check_main', priority 0

```

----------

## simon.tosser

Same problem for me

have you any solutions ?

----------

